# Simple Gas to Propane Conversion



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just posted a LP conversion article on my blog.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a pretty picture of a propane tank - but - wouldn't it be better if there was a story written describing your process and what it would work for?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Everything you asked for is on my blog. I post on a couple forums, so it's easier for me to share info by updating the blog and posting the link. The address for the blog is under my screen name. The pic is a close up of the adjustable lp regulator that you need for the conversion.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

nj_m715 said:


> Everything you asked for is on my blog. I post on a couple forums, so it's easier for me to share info by updating the blog and posting the link. The address for the blog is under my screen name. The pic is a close up of the adjustable lp regulator that you need for the conversion.


I understand your reasoning.

I just saw a picture of a LP tank and wondered the same as Naekid?

Then I read you explanation, OK now I need to go scroll over there, cut & paste his link, open a browser, paste the link and at my age I've forgotten why I was doing all of this.

From a marketing point of view a click-able link above the picture and BANG I'm reading your blog.


----------

